
Classrooms in China are equipped with AI cameras and brain-wave trackers - amai
https://twitter.com/WSJ/status/1177357178975457285
======
lenkite
The funny thing is that you can be totally focused on something else - just
not on what the teacher is teaching.

Of-course that loophole would end with mind-imaging. The government has the
_right_ to your thoughts to see if you are deviating from lawful conformity.
Negative/non-conforming thoughts will adversely affect your social credit
score. Superior citizens receive superior benefits!

Those who fail the conformity test can be admitted to a separate labour class
that best matches their talents. Mundane work is important for a modern
society and some opportunity should be given to the talentless.

The next logical step after that would be full-fledged eugenics. After all, if
any patterns on large data-sets can be established linking CCP approved
intelligence, focus, behaviour and conformity to genes, then birth-preference
should be given to such superior citizens who will contribute most greatly to
the future of the state.

This is not merely the road to hell, its the high-speed 1000 km/hour bullet
train to hell.

~~~
yahwrong
Sounds like trying to change what metrics are used to separate people. In the
past it was based on blood lines, now it's bank accounts. Social credit could
help those that aren't anti-social to increase their upward mobility.

------
amai
Unfortunately the Wall Street Journal (WSJ) forgets to mention something
important: This technology wasn't developed in China. It was invented in the
USA, Harvard Innovation Lab:

[https://www.brainco.tech/focusedu/](https://www.brainco.tech/focusedu/)

The chinese kids are just guinea pigs.

I think it is extremly problematic, that WSJ tries to create the impression,
that it is China that develops this dystopian mind reading tech.

------
ben_jones
Silicon Valley entrepreneurs and venture capitalists: “Damn they beat us to
it!”

~~~
amai
The tech was actually developed in the USA, Harvard Innovation Lab:

[https://www.brainco.tech/focusedu/](https://www.brainco.tech/focusedu/)

------
guramarx11
Oh god, this is going straight from 1984 to Psycho-Pass

------
croh
Now I am really worried for Chinese kids. pls don't build generation of
machines. This will not help at all to Great China. This looks like Gattaca -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gattaca)

~~~
imtringued
I have always wondered why they put so much trust in that biometric scanner.
Job interview? No need to ask the candidate about his qualifications just an
"ok" from the scanner and you are good to go, who needs critical thinking
anyway. No one asks, "does this scanner even work?". What if the brain-wave
tracker is just snake oil?

~~~
dawg-
For what it's worth, Snopes did an article about these brain-wave trackers:
[https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/05/03/activists-
skeptical-c...](https://www.snopes.com/news/2018/05/03/activists-skeptical-
concerned-reports-emotion-monitoring/)

tl;dr is that they _kinda_ work, but not nearly as effective as advertised.

It also raises the point that even if it didn't work, all you need to suppress
people is for them to believe that it's working.

~~~
joelx
Any US company that sells technology to China supporting these sorts of big
brother population control should be held criminally liable for its end use.

